# 61.5 and 129 at the same time



## luisrmejia (Sep 28, 2008)

Theoretically, what would happen if I connect two dishes (one at 61.5 and another at 129) to the same receiver? 
I currently have issues reaching Rainbow 1 @ 61.5 but E* 3 is good. On the other hand I can see 129 but the "wobbling" causes some trouble. 

Another question would be, would my reception improve if i point both dishes at the one satellite?

Anyhow, thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes, you can have dishes for both 129 and 61.5. However you can not choose which one has priority if the channel you wish to watch is receivable from both locations.

And, no, pointing two dishes at one location won't improve your signals. The only fix for that is to install a larger dish as many of us have done for the 129 slot.


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

I have dishes pointed at both. I added 61.5 when my locals where available in HD. Didn't want to mess with the 129 until I got 61.5 aligned and working. Just left the 129 up. Most hd channels show up as 61.5.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

tmanmi said:


> I have dishes pointed at both. I added 61.5 when my locals where available in HD. Didn't want to mess with the 129 until I got 61.5 aligned and working. Just left the 129 up. Most hd channels show up as 61.5.


How can you tell where the Channels are pulling from. I have that setup as well, and what I have noticed is that I do not have any drops anymore, but I am unsure if it is doing a failover or using 61.5.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hit the Info button twice.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Or you can, while tuned to the channel go to the point dish screen (menu 6-1-1). It defaults to the satellite and TP you are receiving a particular channel from. Info-x2 just gives the satellite, but it is easier if that's all you need.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I would love to be able to use as many channels from 61.5 instead of 129 as possible. 129 is so low to the horizon and at my location I lose my HD channels with a lot of cloud cover.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Unhook the 129 LNB and do a check switch.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I have dishes for both sat. locations. Normally the receiver will use 129, but sometimes it goes to 61.5. 129 is a much weaker signal here but apparently E* has made it the default satellite. They only recently mirrored our locals on 61.5. Frankly I'd prefer 61.5 to be the default but customers cannot make that choice.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BillJ said:


> I have dishes for both sat. locations. Normally the receiver will use 129, but sometimes it goes to 61.5. 129 is a much weaker signal here but apparently E* has made it the default satellite. They only recently mirrored our locals on 61.5. Frankly I'd prefer 61.5 to be the default but customers cannot make that choice.


According to some, it will default to the first one on the switch. But others say no.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> According to some, it will default to the first one on the switch. But others say no.


I can say for sure that it does not make any difference on which dish is connected to which switch position (at least not in the current software L6.14 on a 722). It sure does not depend on signal strength either. It would be nice if DISH would give us a choice on which satellite should have priority or at least tell us how that choice is made by the system.


----------

